# Septic tank replacement...



## Annietwo (Jan 10, 2010)

Has anyone any idea how much it would cost to replace a septic tank here in Spain?
Thanks


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Annietwo said:


> Has anyone any idea how much it would cost to replace a septic tank here in Spain?
> Thanks


Hi we had a new type fitted two years ago and the cost was I think E 3,000 hope that helps you.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Annietwo said:


> Has anyone any idea how much it would cost to replace a septic tank here in Spain?
> Thanks


It all depends what you want and whether you are doing it legally.

Most of the older ones are just holes in the ground. However, it is now a legal requirement that if a new one is going in, then it must be to a certain standard. Have you enquired about permissions and licences yet - the architect will tell you approx. costs.


----------



## Annietwo (Jan 10, 2010)

casa99 said:


> Hi we had a new type fitted two years ago and the cost was I think E 3,000 hope that helps you.


Thanks for the speedy reply..can I ask you if that was for an underground type? We have a 3 bed villa.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> It all depends what you want and whether you are doing it legally.
> 
> Most of the older ones are just holes in the ground. However, it is now a legal requirement that if a new one is going in, then it must be to a certain standard. Have you enquired about permissions and licences yet - the architect will tell you approx. costs.


With due respect, I can't see too many people living in the campo (whether locals or ex pats) calling on the services of an architect just to change out a septic tank? :drama:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> It all depends what you want and whether you are doing it legally.
> 
> Most of the older ones are just holes in the ground. However, it is now a legal requirement that if a new one is going in, then it must be to a certain standard. Have you enquired about permissions and licences yet - the architect will tell you approx. costs.


Unfortunately that is not actually true. If you have an existing 'pozo *****' then you can put another one in!  Yes I know it is a ridiculous state of affairs.
If it is a new house then the requirement is a proper 'septic tank' multi-chamber system. 

P.S. Around here a 7m deep pozo ***** to be dug ( a 2m x2m x 7m deep hole ) & then 7no x 1m circular concrete pipes installed ( the ones with holes in ) then filled around with stone for pozos will cost you 500€ top whack.


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Annietwo said:


> Thanks for the speedy reply..can I ask you if that was for an underground type? We have a 3 bed villa.


Yes it was and despite what some say, here where I live you have to have the new type of septic tanks not just a few bricks with holes in like they used to do, I am by the way in the Granada region and it had to be done properly and we have a legal stamped certificate from Granada, I think it took about four days to put in as they have to remove the old stuff !!! and dig a very large hole for the fiberglass tank, anyway hope this helps and explains things for you if you need any more info just ask.
David.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Unfortunately that is not actually true. If you have an existing 'pozo *****' then you can put another one in!  Yes I know it is a ridiculous state of affairs.
> If it is a new house then the requirement is a proper 'septic tank' multi-chamber system.
> 
> P.S. Around here a 7m deep pozo ***** to be dug ( a 2m x2m x 7m deep hole ) & then 7no x 1m circular concrete pipes installed ( the ones with holes in ) then filled around with stone for pozos will cost you 500€ top whack.


Around here that's not true - you must have a purpose build, multi-chamber unit! And they had to get a licence!

Neighbours of ours had just a hole in the ground (pozo *****) and were forced to replace it with a fibre-glass one (or are they plastic? I can't remember).


----------

